
Show HN: Simple Pandemic Simulator - throwmeaway1024
https://github.com/llinsky/pandemic
======
patrickdevivo
the code is very clear and well commented! Nice work! could it be hooked into
a notebook for visuals? I'm not sure if GitHub displays those well. Also, the
# TODO comments:
[https://www.tickgit.com/browse?repo=github.com/llinsky/pande...](https://www.tickgit.com/browse?repo=github.com/llinsky/pandemic)
in case you're interested!

~~~
throwmeaway1024
Thanks! I don't have much experience with notebooks, but I will gladly merge
in any pull requests for good ideas like that. I'll also add a GPL license so
interested parties can use this as a skeleton for their own ideas.

Also: tickgit is awesome. I favorited it for use in other projects.

